# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Aquário 650L com fotos (actualização 05/02/2008)

## Carlos Basaloco

Boas,

Após alguns meses de iniciação,fica aqui o setup e algumas fotos para o pessoal poder uma opinião.


Setup 

Equipamento:

Aquário: 160x60x60 vidro de 15mm (sohal)
Substracto  30 kg 
Rocha Viva - 75kg
Rocha Morta  25Kg
Iluminação - 2x150 HQI + 2x80 t5 15000K + 2x80 t5 actínicas 
Circulação  OR 6500L/H

Sump 80x40x40 (sohal)
Bomba retorno  eheim 1262
Aquecimento  jager 300w
Escumador  Deltec APF 600
Reactor de Kalk  aquamedic kalkwasser stirrer ks 1000
Chiller- aquamedic
Reservatorio 50L com reposição automatica 

Vivos:  

Peixes:
1 Ctenochaetus Strigousus (indo pacifico)
1 Zebrassoma Flavescens
1 Chelmon rostratus
2 Anthias Dispar
1 Pseudocheilinus hexataenia
2 Halichoeres Chrysus
2 Amphiprion Ocellaris B&W
1 Cryptocentrus cinctus 


Corais: 
Actinodiscus
Rhodactis
recordia
sarcophytons 
Zoanthus sp varias cores 
Xenias brancas 
Xenias Castanhas
Montipora Verde
Montipora Folisa "Frag"
Montipora Violeta "Frag"
Montipora Roxa "frag"
Montipora Tuberculosa laranja "Frag"
Montipora Comfusa Verde Flurescente
Montipora Lilas
Montipora Roxa
Montipora Vermelha
Montipora digitate
Acropora Sp. Polipos roxos "Frag"
Acropora sp. Verde Frag
Acropora Amarela Frag
Acropora millepora verde "Frag"
Seriatopora Hystrix "Frag"
Hydnophora Exesa  Frag
Hydnophora Rigida  "Frag"
Turbinaria peltata
3 Euphilia Divisa
2 Euphilia Glabrescens
Sinularis flexibilis
Amplexidiscus fenestrafer
Entacmaea quadricolor
Green star polyps
Lobophytum
Anthelia Spp.
Platygyra
Tubastraea Aurea
2 Trachyphyllia geoffroyi

Aptasias e entre outros que não sei o nome....

Tridacnas:
1 Deresa
1 Crocea

Equipa de limpeza: 
60 nassarios; 
25 cerithes
 2 eremitas patas azuis
 6 turbo snail
 1 Ophioderma  


Invertebrados:
2 Lysmata Amboinensis
3 Lysmata Wurdemani





Abraço

----------


## David Lemos

Posso vos dizer que ja vi esse aquario de muito perto, nao estava completo, e é um MUNDO :yb677:  
Que inveja, é um sonho para mim :Palmas:  
E de certeza que com o tempo ele vai ser um dos mais bonitos do forum :SbOk5:  
abraços

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Carlos
Eu acho que tens o aquario no bom caminho,pelo que reparei aindas estas com muitas algas,por isso ainda a maturar...mas fora isso gostei do layout,esta interessante,os meus parabens.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Pois as algas tem sido umas dores de cabeça,espero que  passe com o tempo,até já fiz um reforço na equipa de limpeza para ver se eles me resolvem o problema lol.


Mais fotos,

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Mais algumas fotos

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Obrigado David, não digas isso,ainda sou muito verde neste hobby,mas com calma as coisas vão andando.

cumps

----------


## Miguel Reis

Muito bem, só falta combinar uma visitinha para ver isso ao vivo.whistle: 
 Parece tudo muito saudável e esteticamente agradável, só falta deixar passar uns tempos para isso estar mais recheado

Parabéns e um abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Miguel, quando quiseres ca vir ja sabes é so dar um toque.  

abraço  :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Mais algumas fotos

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

muito bom!...Aquela casca (de cerite) da 1ª foto do último post não me parece desconhecida! :SbSourire2:

----------


## João Soares

Até já esta a parecer um aquário em condições. Tá a ficar bonito tá!

----------


## Rui Damião

Esta muito bonito parabens :tutasla:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Para ja as coisas estão a correr bem, mas com o tempo espero que este aquario venha a ficar muito melhor,mais bonito e soudavel.


abraço

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Carlos
Vejo pelas fotos que o pensamento se tornou uma realidade, está a ficar lindo agora é só esperar e ter paciência.
Em relação as algas parece-me pelo que vi no set-up do aqua que a circulação pode eventualmente ser maoir e mais bem repartida, que achas?.
Fica Bem

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boas Carlos
> Vejo pelas fotos que o pensamento se tornou uma realidade, está a ficar lindo agora é só esperar e ter paciência.
> Em relação as algas parece-me pelo que vi no set-up do aqua que a circulação pode eventualmente ser maoir e mais bem repartida, que achas?.
> Fica Bem


Olá Silverio,

Apenas fiz um up grade  :Coradoeolhos: , quanto as algas ando a trabalhar para acabar com elas,agora se é por falta de circulação ou não ainda é um caso a ver.

abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Ontem resolvi tirar  do aquário o Centropyge bicolor que andava constantemente a bicar no Platygyra,emfim não se pode ter tudo  :Icon Cry: ,tive que fazer uma opção e o escolhido foi o peixe.
E aproveitando que tive que tirar alguma rocha fora, resolvi fazer uma pequena mudança no layout.

cumps

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Mais umas fotos.

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas, está com muito bom aspecto parabéns :Olá:  , em relação às algas, concordo com o que já foi dito, também acho que a circulação está deficiente eu colocaria aí uns 15000l/h no mínimo essa coralzada toda não se ia importar, tenta circular as zonas mortas e fazer as TPA´s semanais com água natural que na minha opinião será a grande solução para combater as algas.




Cumprimentos

----------


## João Soares

Eu tambem acho que tem pouca circulação, eu colocava duas Tunzes uma de cada lado. De certeza que iria ficar melhor.  :SbOk:  Talvez duas de 12000 L/H acho que era uma boa ideia. 

Não será falta de escumação?? O facto de teres 25Kg de rocha não maturada não terá influencia??
Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Eu tambem acho que tem pouca circulação, eu colocava duas Tunzes uma de cada lado. De certeza que iria ficar melhor.  Talvez duas de 12000 L/H acho que era uma boa ideia. 
> 
> Não será falta de escumação?? O facto de teres 25Kg de rocha não maturada não terá influencia??
> Abraço


Ola joão 
realmente duas tunzes era capaz de ser boa ideia  :SbOk3: ,uma de cada lado é isso??lol

Quanto a rocha morta, tambem pode ser um dos factores para existirem as algas mas vamos a ver com o tempo como vai correr.

cumps

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Mais algumas actualizações.

Platygyra coberto de tentaculos

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Carlos
Peças muito bonitas :Palmas: . Chegaste a aumentar a circulação com as Tunze?
O periodo de iluminação ainda é o mesmo que me disseste quando falamos da última vez?
Continua o bom trabalho :SbBravo: . Muito sucesso :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João Soares

> Chegaste a aumentar a circulação com as Tunze?


 :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

olá pedro,

A conversa das tunze era uma brincadeira com o joão soares. :SbSourire2: ,quanto a iluminação, alterei apenas as actinicas a ligar 3 horas mais cedo.
Tens que vir a minha casa um dia destes  :SbOk3:  

Abraço
Carlos

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva Carlos,

O teu aquário está muito bom  :SbOk3:  . 

Só falta uma foto geral actualizada, já que ainda não tive tempo de ir aí para ver isso  :SbClown:  

Quanto ao tema da circulação.... se estiverem atentos ao primeiro post, reparam que ele tem cerca de 12 000 L/h em bombas, cerca de 20x o volume. (A eheim a fazer o retorno da sump e uma L9000 em close-loop). Na minha opinião é mais que suficiente. 

Abraço,

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Quanto ao tema da circulação.... se estiverem atentos ao primeiro post, reparam que ele tem cerca de 12 000 L/h em bombas, cerca de 20x o volume. (A eheim a fazer o retorno da sump e uma L9000 em close-loop). Na minha opinião é mais que suficiente.


Olá Ricardo,

Sim realmente não deixas de ter razão,e os corais a meu ver tambem não se têm queixado,bem pelo contrario nota-se um crescimento razoavel.

Ve se passas cá 

abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Perder a cabeça por uma Acropora desta qualidade e beleza vale sempre a pena  :SbSourire2: 
A particularidade desta peça é que uma das partes parece ser uma roxa,mas isso só com o tempo é que podemos tirar as conclusões.

Acropora Sp. Rosa

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Bom dia Carlos
e... Carlos.... :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: ...vale sempre a pena quando a alma não é pequena :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: . Parabéns. Mais uma "joia" magnifica a juntar às outras aí nesse teu "baú de pedras preciosas marinhas".

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Concordo contigo Pedro no que diz respeito em valer a pena investir em peças bonitas como esta Acropora rosa.Realmente ela tem uma cor fabulosa ,e penso que ela ainda esta a aclimatizar-se.Acredito que esta Acrpora ainda fique muito mais bonita .

Abraço
Carlos

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Carlos

Duas palavras, simplesmente espetacular.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Boas,

Semana passada estive em Napoles, aproveitei para conhecer algumas lojas locais e acabei por trazer umas recordaçõe de Italia  :SbSourire: .

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Carlos

Uma pergunta que foge um pouco ao tema. Os corais vieram contigo ou tiveste que pagar para irem no porão? Pergunto isto porque desde a tentativa de atentado em Inglaterra com explosivos líquidos ouvi dizer, e entretanto confirmaram-me aqui no aeroporto em Ponta Delgada, que não podemos levar água connosco para dentro do avião. Eu até levantei a questão: se tiver um peixe vivo dentro dum saco é óbvio que aquele líquido não é explosivo, mas ainda assim disseram-me que tinha de o despachar.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boas Carlos
> 
> Uma pergunta que foge um pouco ao tema. Os corais vieram contigo ou tiveste que pagar para irem no porão? Pergunto isto porque desde a tentativa de atentado em Inglaterra com explosivos líquidos ouvi dizer, e entretanto confirmaram-me aqui no aeroporto em Ponta Delgada, que não podemos levar água connosco para dentro do avião. Eu até levantei a questão: se tiver um peixe vivo dentro dum saco é óbvio que aquele líquido não é explosivo, mas ainda assim disseram-me que tinha de o despachar.



Os corais vieram comigo e de carro  :Vitoria: ,foram 30 horas desde a saida de Napoles até entrarem no meu aquário.Ainda bem que correu tudo bem.

Cumps

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Carlos: A TAP embirra com peixes. Se os quero levar pra cabine tenho sempre que levá-los escondidos e já chegaram ao cumulo de não mos deixarem levar no porão (apesar de bem embalados em caixa de esferovite), obrigando-me a despachá-los como carga. A SATA nunca me levantou problemas. Mas infelizmente essa história dos liquidos vai entrar em vigor na Europa e não podem ir mais de 100ml na cabine.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas




> Carlos: A TAP embirra com peixes. Se os quero levar pra cabine tenho sempre que levá-los escondidos e já chegaram ao cumulo de não mos deixarem levar no porão (apesar de bem embalados em caixa de esferovite), obrigando-me a despachá-los como carga. A SATA nunca me levantou problemas. Mas infelizmente essa história dos liquidos vai entrar em vigor na Europa e não podem ir mais de 100ml na cabine.


Até agora nunca tive problemas, nem com a SATA nem com a TAP. 
Pelo que me disseram essa proibição já entrou em vigor, agora só como carga e a pagar.
Já é difícil e caro fazer aquariofilia nas ilhas, com esta ainda fica pior.
PS- Peço desculpa Carlos, fugi demasiado ao assunto. Alguém da administração que apague esta mensagen sff.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá amigos.

Peço desculpa ao Carlos por desviar um pouco a conversa, mas queria aproveitar o contexto para dizer que tenho notado que todas as encomendas que tenho enviado para a Madeira são alvo de vistoria, numa delas uma bomba de retorno foi aberta com a ajuda de uma chave de fendas ficando o plastico da parte de trás da bomba partido.

Outro acontecimento estranho foram as mudas, estas vão em sacos com agua sendo alvos preveligiados da mesma vistoria, os sacos ficam bastante danificados ou mal fechados levando à perca de agua e consequentemente a morte dos corais.

Por acaso também já vos aconteceu algo semelhante?

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Grande abuso.
Em relação a S. Miguel nunca notei nada. Como sabes costumo enviar eremitas para aí e só desta última vez é que o destinatário, o Ricardo Santos, disse que os sacos tinham vertido água, mas não sei se foram alvos de alguma vistoria. Também já recebi encomendas e nunca dei por nada.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

A maior parte das encomendas com frags que tenho comprado aqui no forum têm-me chegado completamente destruídas ou danificadas. Apesar de bem embalados e fechados na origem, os sacos começam a perder água e destroem a embalagem de cartão.

----------


## António Paes

Pode sair mais caro, mas e se forem enviados em caixas tipo tupperware rectangulares e depois então envoltos em caixas de cartão.
Eu recebi 12 berghias vindas da Alemanha e vieram em 4 caixas de plástico fininho ( dentro de uma caixa de esferovite é claro ) e não verteu água nenhuma.
O problema pode é ser encontrar estas caixas sem ser em superfícies que vendam para estabelecimentos de restauração.

António

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Então e ninguém ainda deu os parabéns ao Carlos por essa ultima aquisição?  :yb624:  

Essa trachyphyllia está muito bonita e parece que não sofreu muito com a viagem.  :Pracima:  

Um abraço,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Então e ninguém ainda deu os parabéns ao Carlos por essa ultima aquisição?  
> 
> Essa trachyphyllia está muito bonita e parece que não sofreu muito com a viagem.  
> 
> Um abraço,


 :Olá: Boa noite Carlos, Boa noite Ricardo
PARABÉNS Carlos...tens o coral que me falta :yb624:  :yb624:  no aquário muito embora o tenha já no meu avatar (mas trocava e punha outra coisa no avatar :yb624:  :Big Grin: )
Tens toda a razão Ricardo, mais uma vez PARABÉNS Carlos. Pelo que li ultimamente, parece que escrever em maiusclas na net é equivalente a gritar ou coisa pior :SbQuestion2: , bem neste caso não estou a falar alto mas a beleza da peça bem o merece. :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

P.S.: Já agora que nome deste à Trachyphyllia para que não fosse "engavetada" pelas autoridades :SbQuestion2: . Terá sido qualquer coisa como Trachyphollia ou Traquiphullia. Trafullia não foi de certeza, pois não? :yb624:  :Big Grin: 
PARABÉNS

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá,

Obrigado Ricardo e Pedro,realmente a Trachyphyllia é uma peça muito bonita,e só tive pena de não trazer as duas que estavam na loja.
Neste momento ela ainda esta bastante fechada alias mais do que na foto,sera da aclimatização ou sera de outra coisa qualquer??Sera que alguem me pode ajudar??

Trafullia era o que não faltava la  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá,
> 
> Obrigado Ricardo e Pedro,realmente a Trachyphyllia é uma peça muito bonita,e só tive pena de não trazer as duas que estavam na loja.
> Neste momento ela ainda esta bastante fechada alias mais do que na foto,sera da aclimatização ou sera de outra coisa qualquer??Sera que alguem me pode ajudar??
> 
> Trafullia era o que não faltava la


 :Olá: Boa tarde Carlos
De facto devias ter trazido todas as que estivessem disponíveis. Fica para a próxima. Da experiencia que tenho com Trachyphyllia penso que será aclimatação. As Trachyphyllia são dos corais mais resistentes que se pode albergar e também abundam na natureza embora alguém mais zeloso diga que não ou interprete os factos de modo diferente o que resulta em estarem disponíveis no outro lado do Atlantico e deste...tem dias....., enfim mais uma daquelas coisas que nem vale a pena comentar. Fico contente por teres a peça em causa e também por assim fazeres a diferença :SbBravo: .Mais algum dos outros corais exibe sinais estranhos ou negativos?

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Gil Miguel

Esses corais tem a sua importação proibida para a Europa não era ?

Raridades dessas, devias ter trazido as restantes  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boa tarde Carlos
> De facto devias ter trazido todas as que estivessem disponíveis. Fica para a próxima. Da experiencia que tenho com Trachyphyllia penso que será aclimatação. As Trachyphyllia são dos corais mais resistentes que se pode albergar e também abundam na natureza embora alguém mais zeloso diga que não ou interprete os factos de modo diferente o que resulta em estarem disponíveis no outro lado do Atlantico e deste...tem dias....., enfim mais uma daquelas coisas que nem vale a pena comentar. Fico contente por teres a peça em causa e também por assim fazeres a diferença.Mais algum dos outros corais exibe sinais estranhos ou negativos?
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Olá Pedro  :SbSourire: ,

Os outros corais não apresentam sinais estranhos pelo menos parece-me que estão todos de boa saude,alias esta tarde quando fui almoçar a casa reparei que a Trachyphyllia estava toda aberta diga-mos estava linda.O que me parece é que só fica mais fechada tipo encolhida quando esta a luz do aquario ligado.

abraço
carlos

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Esses corais tem a sua importação proibida para a Europa não era ?
> 
> Raridades dessas, devias ter trazido as restantes


Olá gil,

Realmente é proibido a importação desse coral,mas a verdade é que esse logista em Napoles tinha la 2, e só não troxe as 2 porque no dia em que fui la buscar os corais ele tinha acabado de vender um.Mas tambem não fiquei muito preocupado porque 1 ja ca cantava de certeza  :Coradoeolhos: .

abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá a todos,

Ficam aqui mais umas fotozitas do aquário,até a data as coisas parecem estar a correr bem.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Carlos

Ainda não tinha reparado na trachyphyllia, os meus parabéns!!! é uma bela peça que também me falta na minha colecção.
Se não for pedir muito, quando voltares a italia avisa que de certeza que arranjo um espaço para colocar uma no meu aquário.

Até breve

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Boas Pedro,

Esta prometido,se la voltar!!!!! :SbSourire:  

Abraço
CArlos

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Depois de algum tempo menos bom no qual resultou um RTN na maior Acropora Millepora Rosa que ca tinha,neste momento as coisas parecem ter estabelizado.
A intrudução de um novo escumador tambem ajudou a dar mais saude ao proprio aquário.

Ficam aqui algumas fotos:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

e mais algumas fotos:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Depois de algum tempo menos bom no qual resultou um RTN na maior Acropora Millepora Rosa que ca tinha,neste momento as coisas parecem ter estabelizado.
> A intrudução de um novo escumador tambem ajudou a dar mais saude ao proprio aquário.
> 
> Ficam aqui algumas fotos:


Olá Carlos  :Olá: 

É bom poder ver que o aquário está a evoluir.

Se não houverem introduções no aquário seja do que for, a tendência é para a estabilização.  :SbOk: 

Uma nota apenas.

Estás a colocar as tuas fotos como anexos, e isso faz com que apenas possam ser vistas pelos membros que visitam este tópico. Se fossem  colocadas na nossa galeria, seriam vistas por muito mais gente (que por vezes só anda em foruns a ver imagens, ou simplesmente não participam activamente em foruns) e poderias colocar na mesma os links das fotos no tópico.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Olá Carlos 
> 
> 
> Estás a colocar as tuas fotos como anexos, e isso faz com que apenas possam ser vistas pelos membros que visitam este tópico. Se fossem  colocadas na nossa galeria, seriam vistas por muito mais gente (que por vezes só anda em foruns a ver imagens, ou simplesmente não participam activamente em foruns) e poderias colocar na mesma os links das fotos no tópico.


Ok Julio vou fazer isso  :SbOk:  

cumps
carlos

P.s-Boas Festas e Feliz Ano Novo

----------


## Manuel Faria

boas 

pelas lindas fotos se vê que realmente está a evoluir e de que maneira.

Parabéns e um Bom Natal :Xmascheers:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Após alguns desequilibrios de parametros e o aparecimento de nudibranquios ,no qual originou umas quantas baixas  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  :,mas neste momento o aquário parece estar a melhorar.

Fica qui esta foto para poderem dar uma opnião e em breve coloco mais algumas fotos para partilhar com todos.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Carlos,

Está com muito bom aspecto o aquario, parabéns!!!
Já se nota que tens de dar outra porrada nas xénias brancas. Eu ofereco-me para te ajudar a cortar isso. É que tive um problema no aquario e as xénias que levei daí da outra vez acabaram por morrer. Por isso se precisares de ajuda :Coradoeolhos:  

Coloca umas fotos parciais para ver em maior detalhe, ok?

Abraço

----------


## Washington

Olá Carlos,
O que me chamou atenção foi a harmonia visual.
Só de ver da pra saber que você é cuidadoso e amante do hobby.
Parabéns.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Apos 9 meses ficam algumas fotos para partilhar.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

mais fotos....

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

e mais.....

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

mais uma.......

----------


## Miguel Reis

Olá Carlos. 
Parece muito bem o teu aquário, parabéns
Mas no teu lugar faria uma pequena alteração no layout reduzia à rocha de maneira a baixar a altura da mesma. Ias rentabilizar o espaço tendo mais aproveitamento de luz.

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Ola Miguel,

Ate comcordo contigo,depois de ter mudade parte do layout notei logo que as rochas estavam um pouco altas.Mas pronto pra ja vai ficar assim,  quando os corais crescerem um pouco mais vou dar um jeito.

abraço
carlos

----------


## Duarte Araujo

como te tinha dito ja pessoalmente, gosto bastante do teu aqua e do layout. 
os meus parabéns. é bom ver que o aquario está a estabilizar e os corais a ganharem cores excelentes    :Palmas:  

este coral que aí tens  :yb620:  



se vires que fica feio no teu aqua ou que estás farto dele eu nao me importo de o acolher no meu aqua   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

o peixe podes ficar com ele na mesma   :yb624:   :yb624:   :SbSourire19:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Agora com a vinda do meu filho,o tempo esta cada vez mais curto para tratar do aquário,hoje lembrei-me de fazer uma limpeza aos vidros e tirei uma serie de fotos no qual deixo aqui essas 3.O resto vou colocar na galeria de fotos o mais breve possivel para quem quiser ver.

cumps
Carlos

----------


## Heitor Simões

Carlos,

Muito à frente esse aquário, nao conhecia mas as fotos estão excelentes.

Parabens e continua.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Tenho andado bastante ocupado com a vinda do meu filho e as idas para fora em trabalho tambem não têm ajudado,no qual não tenho tido muito tempo para o aquário.Acontece que tenho andado com alguns problemas a nivel de nitratos,coisa que ando a corrigir aos poucos com mudas de agúa e limpeza do areão e rochas.Vamos la ver se consigo estabelizar o aquário mais breve possivel.
Ficam umas fotos que recentemente tirei e que gostava de partilhar com o pessoal.

Cumps  :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Boas,

Resolvi tirar umas fotos para poder partilhar com os membros do forum,o aquário tem vindo a estabelzar depois de gravez problemas com os niveis de nitratos.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Carlos,

mais uma vez esse aquário esta excelente.

Parabens.

...e as fotos estão um espanto.

----------


## Jose Neves

Lindo :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

Parabens 5 estrlas :SbOk:

----------


## Rafael Bruno

Carlos, o aquario está um lindissimio.
Parabens tá  :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Obrigado pelos elogios,mas é graças a alguns menbros que o aquário tem vindo a melhorar.O aquário ja passou por varias fazes,umas menos boas (desespero) que quase me levou a desistir do hobby e outras melhores.Neste momento acho que encontrei um equilibrio, apesar de ainda não estar como eu quero,mas acredito que isso tambem deve ser o problema de muitos,nunca esta como nos queremos falta sempre qualquer coisa.

Os pametros neste momento são:
KH-10
Calcio-420
PH-8
Nitratos-0.10mg/L
Temperatura-26º
Salinidade-1.024

abraço

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Eu sei exactamente o que falta: outro aquário  :Big Grin: 

Tens aí rocha e vida que chega e sobra para 2 aquários e nenhum deles ia ficar vazio.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Eu sei exactamente o que falta: outro aquário 
> 
> Tens aí rocha e vida que chega e sobra para 2 aquários e nenhum deles ia ficar vazio.


Ainda estava a pensar nisso ontem,montar um de cavalos masrinhos.

abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

A limpeza do escumador é feita de 5 em 5 dias!!!! :SbOk3:   :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Mais umas fotos para animar a malta

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá pessoal,


Desde ha muito tempo que ja estou para mudar o layout,pois ganhei coragem e decidi mudar mesmo.Sairam fora alguns kilitos de rocha e fiz uma nova reposição dos corais.Espero que é desta que deixo de estar sempre a mexer e remexer no aquário,pois isso não ajudou nada durante este tempo todo,é o grande problema de ansiedade e precipitação.
Não sei te tem alguma coisa a haver com a mudança mas em algumas zonas fiquei com a areia toda castanha.

Os parametros neste momento são:

Calcio-460,Kh-12,Ph-8.2,temp-27,nitratos-0,25/L

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Já faz algum tempo que não coloco fotos do meu tamque,hoje ganhei coragem e resolvi tirar meia duzia delas,va la ja não é nada mau para quem tem andado com preguiça no dedo.
Aproveito para dizer que as coisas têm andado bastante bem por ca,sem contar com a ultima má experiência do facto do Siganus Lo Magnifica ter resolvido fazer o seu salto da vida "o salto do infinito!!!",pois mas a questão foi resolvida com outro belo Siganus "Lo Vulpinus" que infelizmete não lhe davam de comer na loja e enquanto não acabou com as algas não parou  :yb624: ,quer dizer agora só falta o grande objecivo que é atacar a Valonia,ai sim missão completa.
Palavras para que,em breve colocarei mais fotos.

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá Carlos :Olá:  
Em primeiro lugar quero dizer que esses ocellaris são de facto muito bonitos :Pracima:  
Agora uma coisa deixou-me curioso, que aconteceu ao Centropyge bispinosus? Tiraste-o por dar "bicadelas" nos corais?
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva, desde ontem
Que tal se está a dar o novo Synchiropus picturatus :SbQuestion2: 
Também faço a mesma pergunta que o Rui Bessa fez, onde está o Centropyge bispinosos, olha que eu tenho espaço cá para ele juntos dos outros Centropyge... :yb665:  :SbSourire:  :SbQuestion2: 
Enviei-te por mp os sitios da loja que te falei e da nova loja on-line Portuguesa...os Escumadores EV prometem...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Caros amigos,

O Centropyge Bispinosos ainda cá anda e porta-se muito bem,pelo menos até a data de hoje não tenho visto nada que ponha em causa os corais,bem pelo contrario anda sempre a bicar a rocha e come algumas algas que tenho no aquário,já planeio introduzir outro Centropyge.
Bem ontem apenas ganhei força para meia duzia de disparos,mas hoje resolvi limpar o vidro da frente e aproveitei para sacar mais umas fotos.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

mais algumas.....

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Aproveitei e fiz uma mudança as T5 todas do aquário,neste momento o que tenho de iluminação é:

2X80W ATI 25000K actinicas
1X80W aquamedic 15000K
1X80W ATI Pro color 
2X150W HQI 14000K 

e o resultado só de T5 é este

----------


## João Magano

:Olá:  Carlos,

Essas fotos mereciam estar na galeria do fórum além de que o espaço para anexos é muito mais limitado que o espaço na galeria.

Tens aqui uma explicação de como fazer Como alojar fotos em Reefforum.net.

Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Carlos
fico contente por saber que o teu Centropyge bispinosus está no sistema e de facto é um bom elemento pra comer algas filamentosas, no entanto e já que pensas noutro Centropyge, então recomendo o Centropyge argi que de facto é do melhor para comer algas filamentosas. Eu tenho um e ao todo tenho quatro espécies de Centropyge, a saber, loriculus, acanthops, multispinis e argi, também já tive bispinosus mas saltou...tenho de substituir talvez...de todos o argi é o melhor para algas e é pequenino...fica a sugestão.
Carlos reforço o dito pelo João Magano, aloja as fotgrafias na nossa galeria devidamente identificadas com os nomes científicos (eu ajudo-te nos nomes científicos). A nossa galeria é cada vez mais solicitada nos motores de busca, e temos de a tornar ainda mais solicitada, somos cada vez mais uma referência de consulta.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Albino

Fabuloso, os meus sinceros parabén :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:

----------


## Alexandre Jorge Monteiro

Boas :Olá:  
Está espetacular,5 estrelas :Palmas:  . Isso ao vivo de consular as vistinhas :yb624: 
Um abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas Carlos

Realmente mudou bastante desde a minha ultima visita, e para melhor
Estas de parabens

Um abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Obrigado pelos elogios, mas ainda tenho muito que caminhar  :Coradoeolhos:  . Vou colocando as actualizações.

abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Boas,

Hoje estava aqui a olhar para o aquário e lembrei-me de tirar uma foto a esta linda estrela.

Ophiothrix sp.


cps

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Meus amigos,

Vou por um fim ao sistema que tenho agora. Vou fazer um upgrade a nivel de equipamento e sistema, e em breve irei abrir um novo tópico com a montagem e evolução do mesmo. Agradeçe a todos os membros e amigos pelas dicas e comentarios que colocaram ao longo deste tempo no tópico.

abraço grande

----------

